# Engine oil on horses hooves?



## Paint it Lucky (16 April 2009)

I found out today that at my yard they use engine oil rather than hoof oil to put on the horses' hooves.  Is this ok?


----------



## Nudibranch (16 April 2009)

No no no! It's apparently carcinogenic. Crikey, how much is a tub these days? Is it really worth the saving?


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (16 April 2009)

Oh please don't!  One of our customers does this, too tight to pay under a fiver for hoof oil for a local show!


----------



## teddyt (16 April 2009)

What next? Old chip fat from the takeaway for putting in feed? Bl**dy tight ars*s!


----------



## Kenzo (16 April 2009)

I thought oil was just to make the hooves look pretty  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, my farrier says is serves no purpose but hey their all different! 

Do they run faster with engine oil?


----------



## Paint it Lucky (16 April 2009)

It's not me!  I was shocked.  Thanks for your replies, I was sure it couldn't be good.  Is it really carcinogenic?  Oh dear, most of the horses have it put on every day.


----------



## Dottie (16 April 2009)

Thats interesting, i always thought the top show producers used it on there horses as it seems to 'grow out'. Is this right or do they use something else?


----------



## xcalicox (16 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What next? Old chip fat from the takeaway for putting in feed? Bl**dy tight ars*s! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Strikes me as the lesser of two evils 
	
	
		
		
	


	





How ridiculous tell them to stop doing it now


----------



## Donkeymad (16 April 2009)

Hell noooooo...most hoof oil is not good, but engine oil


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (16 April 2009)

Funny this should be brought up as I was telling my OH yesterday about how when I was a kid, I used to have a Barbara Woodhouse book on ponies and she recommended going to a garage and asking for tins of old engine oil to use as hoof oil as they had so much of the stuff, they didn't know what to do with!

It struck me as odd even when I was a kid to put engine oil on ponies feet.


----------



## marlyclay (16 April 2009)

I make up my own hoof oil out of vegetable oil,cornucresine ,lard and stockholm tar.


----------



## Nudibranch (16 April 2009)

It might be the USED oil which is carcinogenic, I'm not sure, but either way I wouldn't use it!


----------



## somethingorother (16 April 2009)

They used to do this at the riding school i worked at ( i always refused and bought hoof oil) but luckily it was too much effort to do that every day so it soon seemed to die out. I was never a fan


----------



## Enfys (17 April 2009)

I know lots of people who use engine oil, just for a bit of a shine, I've done it myself. It lasts from the box, to the Meet and is rubbed off by the first covert.
Sidesaddlegirl, it must be an old fashioned thing, most of those that used it had been hunting for 40 odd years.

I used to use good old baby oil for shows and hunting, never use any sort of oil now as I don't show. I once tried that paint, ghastly stuff.  Every Farrier I have ever spoken to about it says oil is purely cosmetic.


----------

